# My current Project



## Aesmind (Aug 19, 2012)

If anyone would like to visit my website, Abigail Leigh;, or facebook page Abigail Leigh | Facebook , otherwise these are my recent pieces. More to follow.




​


----------



## Aesmind (Aug 19, 2012)

​


----------



## vangoghsear (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice artwork.  You have a delicate touch.


----------



## HKayG (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, that first painting of the girl is amazing.

Lovely work

:love_heart:


----------



## Sardonis (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the jellyfish one. <3


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 25, 2012)

Beautiful art. You're very talented. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TinyDancer (Aug 26, 2012)

amazing paintings! really nice colour contrast/choice of colours, very calm yet also a dark side in some...the ideas were really cool especially the blowing colourful smoke and jellyfish!


----------



## ClosetWriter (Aug 27, 2012)

WOW -- I am very impressed!


----------



## Aesmind (Aug 27, 2012)

vangoghsear said:
			
		

> Nice artwork. You have a delicate touch.​





			
				HKayG said:
			
		

> Wow, that first painting of the girl is amazing.
> 
> Lovely work





			
				Sardonis said:
			
		

> Love the jellyfish one. <3





			
				KyleColorado said:
			
		

> Beautiful art. You're very talented. Thank you for sharing. :grin:



The first is my little sister, I love it too  And I have more like the jellyfish on the way  Thank you all for being so nice and commenting! 



			
				TinyDancer said:
			
		

> amazing paintings! really nice colour contrast/choice of colours, very calm yet also a dark side in some...the ideas were really cool especially the blowing colourful smoke and jellyfish!​



Thank you! I hadn't really realised about the dark side, but a tutor at university pointed this out too!
Also, the colourful smoke is actually dandelion clocks - it's only a small image so you can't really see, but here's a close up 

​


			
				ClosetWriter said:
			
		

> WOW -- I am very impressed!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Isis (Aug 30, 2012)

I really like this work, especially the figure seen from behind with the jellyfish brain/spinal cord/fishtank. I like that it is something surreal portrayed in a simple way - it makes the image work as a metaphor. Do you work exclusively in watercolor, or are there other media or approaches mixed in here?


----------

